# I know, Another backpack question



## JPAZ (Feb 14, 2014)

All,

Just looking for some advice / opinion since the local shops don't have a huge selection to try. When I trek, I use a Loka from F-Stop. When I travel, I use a Retrospective 7. 

This weekend, I am flying to my Grandson's birthday party. I have picked the following to bring along:

-5diii with 24-105
-70-200 f/2.8
-100 f/2.8L
-Speedlight 430ex
-Cards, batteries, charger, etc.

My dilemma, how to carry? My Loka is great when out on the trail, and I've used it for photo trips working out of a car but not when I am at a birthday party. Right now I have the extra lenses and flash in my Retrospective and the camera in a Crumpler (I think 3 million dollar). Then I've put both of these into a carry-on legal duffel bag which, along with my small overniter, allows me not to check luggage. 

So, I am thinking about another backpack (I have Kata 3n1 from my crop camera days that is too small for my present gear, have an old Slingshot from a much smaller camera and gear) for these kind of times. I have read reviews on the Gura Gear lineup, a friend has a Lowepro Rover AW, and I've looked online at the Thinktank lineup. I know everyone has different needs and tastes, but I'd appreciate opinions.

Thanks.

JP


----------



## slclick (Feb 14, 2014)

JPAZ said:


> All,
> 
> Just looking for some advice / opinion since the local shops don't have a huge selection to try. When I trek, I use a Loka from F-Stop. When I travel, I use a Retrospective 7.
> 
> ...



I just can't wear much of anything else these days (meaning my 4 other bags) since I got my Flipside. It's not the prettiest but it's the most functional.


----------



## Seanlucky (Feb 14, 2014)

Since you're already into the F-Stoppers Bags, have you not considered a smaller one of those? I have the Guru and love it as a day bag. I think you'd be able to fit all that stuff into a small ICU in the guru, though the lens hoods might be a bit of an issue and the 70-200 would have to be attached to the camera. I also have the Medium Slope for mine which would easilly fit that stuff, but leave less room up top for jackets etc.


----------



## ninjapeps (Feb 14, 2014)

Think Tank's Street Walker might be able to fit all of that but it's likely to be tight.


----------



## Vivid Color (Feb 15, 2014)

Lowepro's Pro Runner 350 AW, which I own, should be able to handle all of the gear you listed and is a lot less expensive than Gura Gear. It's also is fairly lightweight for a bag of its size.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 15, 2014)

Lowepro Flipside 300 will hold that gear very well - sufficient space with no wasted space. Comfortable pack, too.


----------



## Matthew19 (Feb 15, 2014)

The Flipside 300 is perfect. I used it all over the Caribbean, it acts like a table when you flip it over. Perfect for keeping your gear clean while still using both hands.

https://vimeo.com/67624307


----------



## slclick (Feb 15, 2014)

There is a new backpack for hikers which copies the flipside function as well, how they called it revolutionary is beyond me(ask Lowepro's attorney's) but it looks good for carrying a ton of gear, Mindshaft I think


----------



## Logan (Feb 15, 2014)

+1 for flipside, very secure when travelling. couple of excellent features, the camera padding comes out as one unit so you can use the bag for other things, or put the padded unit in a duffel bag or something. it also holds its shape and as mentioned above, you put it down on any flat surface and open it and nothing falls out, no dirt gets in it.


----------



## gshocked (Feb 16, 2014)

slclick said:


> JPAZ said:
> 
> 
> > All,
> ...



+1 

For a minute there, I thought I re-wrote this post....

I had the same kata 3n1 (20 series). I pretty much got the same kit but have a Tamron 90mm macro. 
If your looking at the Lowepro Flipside the get the flipside 400aw. The smaller 300 will fit your gear but you will have to leave your lens hood behind. It also doesn't have a rain cover like the 400aw. 

This is the flipside range

http://www.lowepro.com/flipside-original


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 16, 2014)

gshocked said:


> If your looking at the Lowepro Flipside the get the flipside 400aw. The smaller 300 will fit your gear but *you will have to leave your lens hood behind*.



??

Here are a couple examples of loads packed in my Flipside 300:


Gripped 7D, 17-55/2.8, 100/2.8L Macro IS, 70-200/2.8L IS II, 430EX II
Gripped 5DII, 28-300L, 35/1.4L, 85/1.2L II, 430EX II
1D X, 16-35/2.8L II, 24-70/2.8L II, 70-300L, TS-E 24L II, CPL and ND filters

The first one is basically the same as the OP's list (17-55 and 24-105 are the same size); I've done that one with the 100-400L instead of the 70-200 II. The second is a versatile travel kit, the third is my current 'urban walkaround' kit. In all cases, I bring the hoods for all lenses; for most, they're just reverse-mounted on the lens, the exceptions are the very wide/shallow hoods for the 16-35 and TS-E 24, which are stored separately but still in the main compartment. 

Personally, I think the Flipside 400 would be overkill (one reason I have lots of bags is that I hate having a lot of empty space after packing it). In my Flipside 400 AW, I can put a gripped body, a large white zoom (70-200/2.8, 100-400, 28-300), 5-6 'regular' lenses and a flash, or two large white zooms and 3-4 'regular' lenses - far more than the OP needs to carry. 

I do agree that the rain cover of the Flipside 400 AW can come in handy, and I'll also point out that the 400 has a much nicer hip belt than the 300 (partially padded with Sliplock loops vs. just a nylon strap). 

Another bag I really like is the Lowepro DSLR Video Fastpack 250 AW. Holds a gripped/1-series body, large white zoom as above, and two standard lenses (last time that was the 28-300, 16-35 and TS-E 24), 17" MacBook Pro + 13" MacBook Air in the computer slot, and there's another compartment for a change of clothes, etc. It makes a great carry-on bag.


----------



## Aegis1984 (Feb 16, 2014)

I use a Lowepro DSLR Video Fastpack 350 AW for my kit and I can hold a decent amount. In the lower portion, I can fit my EX-600, gripped 7D with 70-200 f2.8 attached with hood reversed, plus 24-70 with hood and 15-85 with hood, 40 f2.8 plus my remote, 2 extra batteries and charger. The top half still has room for 2 days extra clothes too.

I'm eyeing up the Transit 350 but I need to satisfy my Gear Acquisition Syndrome first.


----------



## Etienne (Feb 16, 2014)

I have both the flipside 300 and 400.
I like to have extra room in my bag, so I generally prefer the 400.

The 400 has these advantages over the 300:
more comfortable to carry, big waist belt
large outside pockets
rain cover
two mesh pockets
It's still not a big bag. The 300 on the other hand is smallish.


----------



## christianronnel (Feb 16, 2014)

Seanlucky said:


> Since you're already into the F-Stoppers Bags, have you not considered a smaller one of those? I have the Guru and love it as a day bag. I think you'd be able to fit all that stuff into a small ICU in the guru, though the lens hoods might be a bit of an issue and the 70-200 would have to be attached to the camera. I also have the Medium Slope for mine which would easilly fit that stuff, but leave less room up top for jackets etc.



+1
I agree, since you've invested in the ICU why not try the Guru or the Kenti? F-stop makes really great bags. Perhaps the best camera bag out there.

I use the Tilopa BC with a medium pro ICU for mulit-day backpacking or trekking. I used to used a Guru with a small ICU for daily walk use around town. Now I have a Kenti I don't use the Guru anymore. 

The Kenti cannot use the ICU system but the bag is awesome. I use it for day hikes. I take a 5DIII with 16-35L, a 7D with 70-300L with hood and tripod ring or 70-200L without the hood but with tripod ring attached, a 24-70LII, one 600ex RT plus radio trigger, Lee filter kit and holder, extra batteries and charger, intervalometer, light meter, iPad mini in a Logitech keyboard case, rain coat, gloves, head lamp, flashlight, Leatherman tool kit, some snacks. I can carry all that but not look like I carry all of that. The Kenti is designed very well, you can even add some extra holder on the hipbelt (I added a water bottle holder). You load the camera with lens attached from the sides so you have easy access to your gear at a moments notice. The top compartment is roll top so it can expand to carry as much gear or enough clothing for a weekender. You can also attached a camelback water bladder on the outside using one gatekeeper. and you never had to worry about the leaking inside the bag.

Trust me, you will look cool with a Kenti. Your grandson may even want it from you.


----------



## gshocked (Feb 16, 2014)

Etienne said:


> I have both the flipside 300 and 400.
> I like to have extra room in my bag, so I generally prefer the 400.
> 
> The 400 has these advantages over the 300:
> ...



+1

At the end of the day bring your gear to the camera store your buying the bag from.
Also Ask them if you can take it home or of they have a return policy. I returned the flipside 300 after a few days and swapped it over to the 400. It's bigger but not too big and besides I figured I'll probably be buying more gear anyway.


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 17, 2014)

The party was great (I am biased.....it's my grandchild). My kid had a friend who is a pro photog and she had a background, props, a 5diii and a 35L. This gave me a great chance to use my 70-200 f/2.8 so I would not get in her way.

Of note, ran into a group from Australia at the hotel, all with a variety of old Lowepro backpacks that are not available anymore.

My problem is that the local bricks and mortar stores don't have a good variety to look at. Would be easy enough to bring my gear to the store, otherwise.


----------



## gshocked (Feb 17, 2014)

JPAZ said:


> The party was great (I am biased.....it's my grandchild). My kid had a friend who is a pro photog and she had a background, props, a 5diii and a 35L. This gave me a great chance to use my 70-200 f/2.8 so I would not get in her way.
> 
> Of note, ran into a group from Australia at the hotel, all with a variety of old Lowepro backpacks that are not available anymore.
> 
> My problem is that the local bricks and mortar stores don't have a good variety to look at. Would be easy enough to bring my gear to the store, otherwise.




Great to hear your party went well!

You've probably already done this but incase not have you tried going to Lowepro and kata bags and use their bag finder? This might narrow your choices down.
Also does B&H or adore a offer refunds or exchanges if purchased online?


----------

